# Heres my situation.



## Clutch (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm 16 now and I'm 5'9'' and I'm gonna be buying myself a Suit by the end of the summer. Say in like maybe 2 or 3 years later I may not fit in it anymore. What's the best option?

>Buying a new Suit?
>Or some how make it bigger?
>Or should I wait till I hit my Max height?

Thanks to all who Replied.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, you probably already reached your max height (I can't be certain, though).


----------



## moriko (Jun 28, 2011)

Can get it modified, or if you have trouble finding the same furs, might have to get a new body portion, or just the head if your head some how grows. Paws can always be done individually. Really depends on how much money you mind spending down the road or how much you trust your body has finished growing.


----------



## Clutch (Jun 28, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> Well, you probably already reached your max height (I can't be certain, though).


 Maybe im not certain either...


----------



## Clutch (Jun 28, 2011)

moriko said:


> Can get it modified, or if you have trouble finding the same furs, might have to get a new body portion, or just the head if your head some how grows. Paws can always be done individually. Really depends on how much money you mind spending down the road or how much you trust your body has finished growing.


Thanks for your Solutions.


----------



## Blarmajin (Jun 28, 2011)

First off, why are you using Silver's icon? It's....her character. Kind of weird that you're using it, to be honest. 

And, like others have said, either get the body redone down the road or just wait until you're 18.


----------



## Clutch (Jun 28, 2011)

Blarmajin said:


> First off, why are you using Silver's icon? It's....her character. Kind of weird that you're using it, to be honest.
> 
> And, like others have said, either get the body redone down the road or just wait until you're 18.


 I changed the Avatar and second off thanks for responding I cant wait till I'm 18 so I'm gonna have it redone..


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 28, 2011)

Why not get a partial suit?  Or get a suit that can be partial and full.  You may out grow the suit it's self but the head and hands you won't outgrow as quickly or at all.


----------



## Clutch (Jun 28, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> Why not get a partial suit?  Or get a suit that can be partial and full.  You may out grow the suit it's self but the head and hands you won't outgrow as quickly or at all.


 I'll most likely get a Partial and Full.


----------



## greaseyote (Jun 29, 2011)

I haven't grown an inch since I turned 16, which was a good couple presidents ago... :\

Then again you might grow a lot. 

Don't most people who fursuit a lot get a new suit every few years anyway because it gets worn out and/or gross?


----------



## Seneschal (Jun 29, 2011)

Well. Males tend to grow until they hit 22ish...girls don't (I personally have grown like half an inch since 7th grade, lol...) but I haven't checked your profile to see gender either.

I'd imagine that in 2 years, you might have changed your mind on what you want. You could always ask your fursuiter to make the head a bit large and leave extra cloth in the seams in case you need to take them out at a later date on your arms/legs. 

But personally, after 2 years of wearing a costume, I'd probably be more inclined to buy new--perhaps set up a 'new fursuit fund' and drop all your spare change into a jar to go towards it, and set aside maybe $10ish from every paycheck. It'll build up, and even if you decide not to buy a new suit at the end of the 2 years, you'll have a good bit of spending money!


----------



## greaseyote (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm male btw, same height and weight as I was at 17.


----------



## Furr (Jun 29, 2011)

The chances are at your age your 85% done growing. So your head, feet, and hand size should stay the same which would be good for a partial. If you wanted to go the full fur suit route I would suggest getting a rather uncomplicated fur pattern/design for the body, as in one solid color or two tone (ex: white belly, tan back)with no spots or stripes. That way you can easily expand the body as needed, you should also have two to three yards of fur as fux fur tends to be discontinued as its normally considered a novelty fabric.


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 30, 2011)

Id think youre best option is to get a partial now and built it up to a full when youre at youre final height. Partials seems to me as a great way to get started.

Another options might be to get a relative cheap fursuit at furbuy and commision a new one later, or even redone the body to fit you.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 30, 2011)

Get a partial if you are worried of outgrowing a fullsuit. Hands, sleeves, and feet can be replaced a little bit cheaper than a bodysuit.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 30, 2011)

Like others have said, get a partial.

My brothers growing pattern was like this: Spurt at 14, spurt 16-17, spurt 19/20. Don't rely on not growing much.


----------



## Deo (Jun 30, 2011)

Clutch said:


> I changed the Avatar and second off thanks for responding I cant wait till I'm 18 so I'm gonna have it redone..


 You have to actually. Buying a suit is entering into a contract with an artist. It is illegal for them to make you a suit if you are a minor, they won't do it because it has serious legal ramifications for them. Most fursuit building artists will NEVER sell to a minor. Far far too many issues. We all remember "Kirby the husky". D:


----------



## greaseyote (Jun 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> You have to actually. Buying a suit is entering into a contract with an artist. It is illegal for them to make you a suit if you are a minor, they won't do it because it has serious legal ramifications for them. Most fursuit building artists will NEVER sell to a minor. Far far too many issues. We all remember "Kirby the husky". D:


 
It is not illegal to sell something to a minor (assuming it is not an age restricted item) or enter into a contract with a minor. But a contract with a minor can be rendered _*unenforceable*_ in the minor's favor due to the fact that the person is a minor. Parental consent to deal with the minor is another issue. I agree there are valid reasons someone wouldn't want to build a fursuit for a minor but "because it's illegal" isn't one of them.


----------



## Deo (Jun 30, 2011)

greaseyote said:


> It is not illegal to sell something to a minor (assuming it is not an age restricted item) or enter into a contract with a minor. But a contract with a minor can be rendered _*unenforceable*_ in the minor's favor due to the fact that the person is a minor. Parental consent to deal with the minor is another issue. I agree there are valid reasons someone wouldn't want to build a fursuit for a minor but "because it's illegal" isn't one of them.


 Sorry, I was misinformed. All I knew was that legal ramifications and legal action could be taken against an artist who does an expensive commission with a minor and if the parents were not aware or allowant in the sale. It's a loss and a risk for the artist.


----------



## Shico (Jul 4, 2011)

Deo said:


> We all remember "Kirby the husky". D:



 Was that the purple one Beastcub made? I remember hearing about that, first I heard about what she did with her boyfriend in the suit and how she posted pictures of her underage self doing so, and then later I got wind of drama about how she tried to sell it without stating how she used it as a murrsuit... eww just eww...

 And now she is out ruining a suit made by Skypro Fursuits, it's a horse suit and I heard she went and played "real horsie" in the mud with it DX It has a new body now but if you look at the hands and feet they are not white anymore, and the face is all mashed looking, and the black part of the fake leather hooves is comming off and...and well, chances are its also a murrsuit >_<
...I feel bad for Beastcub and Skypro...


----------



## Jesie (Jul 5, 2011)

Beastcub makes some questionable suits as it is. Tho I don't think 'kirby the husky' is a beastcub suit. It's a Azure Coyote suit am I not correct?


----------



## Shico (Jul 5, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Beastcub makes some questionable suits as it is. Tho I don't think 'kirby the husky' is a beastcub suit. It's a Azure Coyote suit am I not correct?


 
Wait? That dog suit? Did she make that??? That is the painting she has in the background on a ton of things, but I have never seen that suit...if you can call _that_ a suit.

And I dunno if we are talking about the same "Kirby the husky" but Azure Coyote did sell a murrsuit without the new owner knowing it was a murrsuit...Which frankly, I dunno what is worse, a maker selling a suit that falls apart prematurely or a maker selling a suit that was used "maturely".

EDIT: 
Okay never having seen that creepy suit and it possibly being a Beastcub was bugging me so I went to her site. http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=1073513 (Now tell me, which is more scary...the realistic eyes or the toony ones!?) Beastcub basically calls it pre-business crap...and while it really is a crappy old suit... seeing her crappy old work made me feel better about my crappy fursuit XD ...And now I really wish I could see Beetlecat's and Clockwork's pre-business work...it would make me feel even better about my craptastic building skills!

EDIT: To be back on topic.
To the OP: You could get a bodysuit that is a size too big and have removable tucks put in so it is not overly baggy, if you grow you would just undo the tucks.


----------



## Sar (Jul 8, 2011)

Clutch said:


> I'm 16 now and I'm 5'9'' and I'm gonna be buying myself a Suit by the end of the summer. Say in like maybe 2 or 3 years later I may not fit in it anymore. What's the best option?
> 
> >Buying a new Suit?
> >Or some how make it bigger?
> ...


 
Leave it till your 17. Thats usually when most stop growing. 
Unless your an angry short bloke...


----------

